# Big guys best



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

Im not sure if this a stupid question or not. I purchased a Big guys best Fat Boy goose call. I noticed it had foiles reed and guts in it. I never owned a BGB so my question is, are foiles reed and guts suppose to be in BGB? The gut system is black.

-Heath


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a BGB Fatboy also. I had a Foiles SMH tuned at Game Fair last fall, and while talking to the guy, I found out that they would tune and tweak the BGB call also. I brought it back later that day and he put in a green set of guts, just threw the black set on the floor. He said the green ones were better, but the black ones were fine enough. 
I also heard that the big guy passed away I think in early 2006. There was a tribute page in Macks PW catalog about him. I think that Foiles was going to help out until things could be worked out? Hope this helps.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

All I can say is that I blew a BGB Fat Boy once, I liked it a lot, I almost bought it. As far as the guts, I'm pretty sure the ones in my High Plains Honker are the same ones.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Foiles and "The Big Guy" were pretty good friends. Also they did some call combo sets that use to sell in Cabela's. I also believe that Big Mike helped Jeff design the SMH and SMM (I may be wrong)


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Foiles and "The Big Guy" were pretty good friends. Also they did some call combo sets that use to sell in Cabela's. I also believe that Big Mike helped Jeff design the SMH and SMM (I may be wrong)


The SMH and the Fat Boy are basically the same call. All of the interior dimensions are the same. Only the outside is different. Foiles and Mike Keller designed a lot of calls together. The Tundra Saver was designed by Mike Keller.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

PJ said:


> The Tundra Saver was designed by Mike Keller.


Yup and he came up with the name as well.

Too bad he is gone. I guess he had suffered from a disease or illness so although he was a great one we may not have seen all he could have offerred due to his suffering.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice guy. I met him at a calling contest in GF at Cabela's a few years back. I still blow a BGB duck call in contests. He taught me about just changing the corks, not the reeds. I believe his wife runs the company now. She donated a call to our Delta banquet.


----------



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for your replies guys. Just to let you all know for future reference, I called and spoke with foiles today and they said that their guts and reed system is in the BGB Fat boy. Foiles said that they have a contract with BGB. That was news to me and the representitive I spoke with. So now everyone knows. I would think that the SMH and the Fat boy are the same call. Same reed, guts and bore diameter, different apperence on the outside. Go figure.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

THIS WAS JUST POSTED ON FOILES' FORUMS:



> Just wanted to announce that We here at Foiles Migrators Inc. areproud to announce the addition of BGB to Our Championship line of calls. Mike Keller, was a great caller, callmaker, and is sadly missed by all in this waterfowl industry who knew Him as a friend or a callmaker. Mike was one of My friends who I hunted with and just enjoyed conversations with. In 2001 Mike asked Me to help build Him a Goose call to go along with His line of championship calls I did and the name "Fat Boy" was attached. It was imediately a success in the field or on the stage.
> after Mikes death, i stayed in touch with His wife , a wonderful person Amy. As a friend, a fan, and as a business desicion I decided to purchase BGB as a great adition to Our World Championship line of calls.
> we will change the logo and start a very agressive ad campaign, and the web will be up on Foiles site in about a week. Orders can be aken now at 866-83- GEESE. Thanks very much, Jeff Foiles


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That's interesting and will definitely increase Jeff's pocketbook even more. Very smart move on his part.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Good for Foiles. I wonder how much he paid for the company? It would have been a sweet investment for anyone looking to mix business with pleasure.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats interesting never heard of that but cool


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Good info there. Thanks for posting that up!

Chris


----------

